# Photographers unite!



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Haven't seen a thread around here for the amateur and pro photographers to show off their non-guitar related shots, so figured I'd start one!

I'll start with a few shots I've captured from home of the recent storms we've had.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! Congrats!

I hope @GTmaker sees these as he lives in Guelph.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

The lightning one is spectacular.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

these are a set of Drangfly pictures I took, I went on a dragonfly kick, because they are fun to try to shoot


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There actually is a photography thread. Outdoor Pictures 2019 and there is also one for 2020. 

This is easier for me than posting... 








Check out knight_yyz 's profile


View this amazing photo collection, get inspired and unleash your creativity!



www.viewbug.com


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> There actually is a photography thread. Outdoor Pictures 2019 and there is also one for 2020.
> 
> This is easier for me than posting...
> 
> ...


I did see that one, but it seemed to serve a specific function. I wanted a spot people could post portraits, architecture, interior, etc. Basically, anything non-landscape.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

here are some long exposure cityscape shots from several years back (los angeles + toronto):



http://imgur.com/a/a8NVkda


been wanting to get out and do some similar stuff lately.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice work. I’m spending more time shooting video these days, but I still like tondo stills from time to time.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Strung_Out said:


> Haven't seen a thread around here for the amateur and pro photographers to show off their non-guitar related shots, so figured I'd start one!


There's the one at the link below, and similar threads for prior years:









Outdoor pictures 2020


My first morning walk of the decade. As usual it is the Squamish River. It was too wet and windy until today.




www.guitarscanada.com





Nice shots!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My cat a couple days ago, among the herbs...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My Coydog/Dogote . Playing around with my old school Tamron 500mm mirror and d7000. I love manual lenses.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

Tokyo


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

rust


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

A few recent shots.
Caught this female hummingbird hovering at our kitchen window feeder last week.









Couple of shots of our cat.


















And one of my dogs this past winter.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

A couple of the different things I shoot

This is Ribbon Falls in Kananaskis which we hiked 3 hours to see. 











Here’s some commercial work I’ve done











Musician 




















And clouds from the other day











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics I took at the Royal Botanical Gardens


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Amazing photography! Thanks to everyone for taking the time to post their work.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's another couple from this year.


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

Strung_Out said:


> Haven't seen a thread around here for the amateur and pro photographers to show off their non-guitar related shots, so figured I'd start one!
> 
> I'll start with a few shots I've captured from home of the recent storms we've had.


Beautiful!


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

C









My wife loves to garden and I make up a photo album each year .


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

TheGASisReal said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Morrow said:


> View attachment 322881
> 
> 
> C
> ...


Would love to know what you're shooting with. Detail and light for these is amazing.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

white buffalo said:


> here are some long exposure cityscape shots from several years back (los angeles + toronto):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cityscapes are one of my favourite things to shoot. Pre-covid I had the luxury of travelling a lot for work and pleasure and I'd make sure to go out most evenings and find a vantage point to capture twilight images. I miss having that luxury. 

What are you shooting with? Great captures!


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Strung_Out said:


> Would love to know what you're shooting with. Detail and light for these is amazing.


I use an ancient Nikon D90 . A manual Nikkor 180/2.8 lens with a 2x extender . Because it's an older manual lens the meter in the camera cannot be used . I usually guess the exposure but I'm familiar with the late light I usually shoot under . I have to use a heavy tripod because of the low light and the long lens , it's a Gitzo . I'm an old large format film guy . And ran a commercial studio for many years before retiring . I still have to make images ...


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Strung_Out said:


> What are you shooting with? Great captures!


Thanks! I'm fairly confident all of those were taken on a D800- as for lens, I really can't remember, but I'm assuming a 50 or 85 mm prime (never was a zoom guy).


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

My most recent published pic, West of the City magazine -Fall 2019. Cover shot 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow! Would love to hear your tips and tricks for taking great interior shots.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

don't touch me there


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Strung_Out said:


> Wow! Would love to hear your tips and tricks for taking great interior shots.


Thanks.

That shot was done using bracketing (1 flash shot, 3 ambient, processed in post with Enfuse Lightroom plug in). 

Tips? Cloudy days are better... 

If you have any questions, ask away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 322717
> these are a set of Drangfly pictures I took, I went on a dragonfly kick, because they are fun to try to shoot
> View attachment 322718
> View attachment 322719


Wow! Nice clarity. What lens?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

GuitarPix said:


> Here’s some commercial work I’ve done


I really like the lighting on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Just grabbed this image during a hike in Jasper National Park this morning with my cheap cellphone...


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

iamthehub said:


> Wow! Nice clarity. What lens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was using an 18- 200 zoom, f3.5, you have to have your sun behind you the back 180 degrees. very high shutter speed. under these circumstances I'll boost iso to 800.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

the writing is on it....


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

if it's not too much trouble...


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

the big spider is the female and the tiny little one, approaching from the top is male ... least that's what I was told...and I bet he is trying not to disturb the wa too much, lest he become a snack


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice photos all!

Here's some vacation photography from a few years ago...

Grand Canyon


















Zion









Jasper


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Some camera porn for you guys:



http://imgur.com/a/27dUU3D


First is my Leica M-A with the Leica APO-50 Summicron. The M-A is a very limited production 100% analog (not even a light meter) camera that they still make today. And the APO-50 Summicron is, well, simply the best 50mm lens every created- I mean that quite literally; read up on them (but do not search the cost!)... Made in the same facility as their cinema lenses, and not to be mistaken with the standard Summicron (which is a superlative lens in and of its own). Their lenses are something truly unique- their rendering is unlike anything else, and they become like an extension of you. I'd wanted a Leica since I first laid my hands on one at a photo fair when I was 16. I didn't know a thing about cameras or photography, but the physicality of it-- and it as a congruent product-- just left such a strong impression on me, that I told myself I'd someday have one. What always held me back was the cost... Leica's have always been expensive... but for some reason I decided to realllllly go all-in last year and pick the M-A up at the Leica shop in Vienna (where I've always drooled over their inventory throughout the years). I love the stealth aesthetic of the matte black chrome M-A... very under the radar. I would love to get a silver MP next (metered version), and an M6 as a beater. Would really love to give one of their 28mm's a try next, as well as a 21, 35, and 75 (the Noctilux 75mm is a dream, but just silly price, especially when considering you can get the Mandler-designed Summilux 75 for less than half the price... and that is a beloved lens with very romantic rendering, which Dr. Mandler was renowned for). I have no interest in digital Leica. 

Next up is a time capsule pristine condition vintage Nikon F2 with 50mm 1.4 which was a gift to me from a dear friend last year. I am yet to shoot any frames through it, but will be doing so at some point soon. 

Lastly, a shot of my Hasselblad 503cw (with 80mm f/2.8 CFE T* Zeiss lens) and Pentax 67II (with legendary 105mm f/2.4)... Medium format is by far my favourite format! Sadly, as much as I adore shooting film, I don't get around to it as much as I'd like these days. Like the Leica, a Hasselblad was something I always wanted. I got this one a couple years back after searching for a super clean late model. Admittedly, the square format is not much to my liking, and I prefer to operate in 67 or 645... The Pentax 67 is absolutely perfect, imo. The way it handles is like a conventional SLR (albeit a much heftier one), and the rendering of images is just so serene- just stunning! I previously used a Mamiya RZ67 Pro II for years, and it was fantastic, but I hated how heavy and bulky it was- mostly kept it on tripod and in-studio, not much location stuff (which is mostly what I shoot). Also used a Sinar F1 during a brief bout with large format, but I just didn't want to commit myself that deeply to it at the time- maybe will revisit someday. I'd still love to get my hands on a Mamiya 7II... the 43mm for that system is magical! 

Will try to find some more camera porn soon.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

clouds over nose hill


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

white buffalo said:


> Some camera porn for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shoot for a living and I don't even love cameras that much! I wouldn't mind that Leica though... Very nice.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Jaime said:


> I shoot for a living and I don't even love cameras that much! I wouldn't mind that Leica though... Very nice.


I do, too! And I don’t love them near as much as my post alludes... contrary to having owned some nice film cameras during my (thus far) 10 year career as a photographer, my workhorse/most-used camera is a digital Nikon (D800 for about eight years before it failed on me and I upgraded to the D850 last year). I only use three lenses- 28, 50, and 85. The film stuff is for fun and for certain projects, plus I just like collecting them. I don’t geek out over my actual work gear at all though funnily enough- I actually hate talking camera gear. Have had the same lights since I started, and don’t keep up with the latest tech. I’d say 95% of my stuff is shot on the 85 1.8... Leica is great but much more a romantic thing these days than anything imo.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

white buffalo said:


> I do, too! And I don’t love them near as much as my post alludes... contrary to having owned some nice film cameras during my (thus far) 10 year career as a photographer, my workhorse/most-used camera is a digital Nikon (D800 for about eight years before it failed on me and I upgraded to the D850 last year). I only use three lenses- 28, 50, and 85. The film stuff is for fun and for certain projects, plus I just like collecting them. I don’t geek out over my actual work gear at all though funnily enough- I actually hate talking camera gear. Have had the same lights since I started, and don’t keep up with the latest tech. I’d say 95% of my stuff is shot on the 85 1.8... Leica is great but much more a romantic thing these days than anything imo.


I can relate; I barely even look at my work gear when not using it for a job and I basically only use my little Fuji x100f outside of said jobs or select personal projects. Even then, I shot almost an entire doc project with it because I needed portability and to not draw attention.. Whereas a campaign I'm working on next week will probably require a van worth of stuff and I'm not particularly stoked about that part. 

Lighting is a more useful investment and better way to push yourself creatively anyways. I haven't bought a new lens in like 8 years, and even then it was replacing a busted version of the same lens. 

Still, I'd take that Leica


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Jaime said:


> I can relate; I barely even look at my work gear when not using it for a job and I basically only use my little Fuji x100f outside of said jobs or select personal projects. Even then, I shot almost an entire doc project with it because I needed portability and to not draw attention.. Whereas a campaign I'm working on next week will probably require a van worth of stuff and I'm not particularly stoked about that part.
> 
> Lighting is a more useful investment and better way to push yourself creatively anyways. I haven't bought a new lens in like 8 years, and even then it was replacing a busted version of the same lens.
> 
> Still, I'd take that Leica


I've been meaning to get a casual walking around kit for the past couple years, especially for vacations... lugging my DSLR around on trips the past couple years was nice in theory, but I only ever ended up using it maybe once during a two month trip :/ rest of the time was the- you guessed it- iPhone. Maybe I'll eventually cave and get into a mirrorless for the portability, but I just cannot for the life of me get used to evf's. 

And I hear you re: lighting... for the past couple years I've been debating taking the plunge and getting into Broncolor, or really going all the way and grabbing a Briese system... but then I think about how content I am with the results I keep getting from my 10 year old lighting setup. And really, what would the difference be? Would my lighting look $20k+ (for just a single head + para) better? I don't need crazy fast sync speeds, bluetooth connection to the light, etc. I think the modifiers are way more important than the heads (at least for what I shoot). Still, having a nice Briese as a main would be a nice little flex that I'm sure certain clients would appreciate haha! All this isn't to say that I'm using some slouch lights... they're the higher end Bowens, which granted may have gone out of business, but are built like brick shithouses and haven't yet failed me in the decade I've used them. Were I using some old Alien Bees, I'd definitely be more keen to upgrade! What are you using for lights? You sound very competent in lighting- might need to pick your brain at some point since I've been wanting to try some more elaborate setups. As a primarily natural light or one-light studio guy, I've always struggled to make setups in studio with more than one light look natural- I find the rim lights and all that give an unnatural pop... but that said, of course it's about how you dial it in, modify it, etc.

You can check my stuff out here.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

white buffalo said:


> I've been meaning to get a casual walking around kit for the past couple years, especially for vacations... lugging my DSLR around on trips the past couple years was nice in theory, but I only ever ended up using it maybe once during a two month trip :/ rest of the time was the- you guessed it- iPhone. Maybe I'll eventually cave and get into a mirrorless for the portability, but I just cannot for the life of me get used to evf's.
> 
> And I hear you re: lighting... for the past couple years I've been debating taking the plunge and getting into Broncolor, or really going all the way and grabbing a Briese system... but then I think about how content I am with the results I keep getting from my 10 year old lighting setup. And really, what would the difference be? Would my lighting look $20k+ (for just a single head + para) better? I don't need crazy fast sync speeds, bluetooth connection to the light, etc. I think the modifiers are way more important than the heads (at least for what I shoot). Still, having a nice Briese as a main would be a nice little flex that I'm sure certain clients would appreciate haha! All this isn't to say that I'm using some slouch lights... they're the higher end Bowens, which granted may have gone out of business, but are built like brick shithouses and haven't yet failed me in the decade I've used them. Were I using some old Alien Bees, I'd definitely be more keen to upgrade! What are you using for lights? You sound very competent in lighting- might need to pick your brain at some point since I've been wanting to try some more elaborate setups. As a primarily natural light or one-light studio guy, I've always struggled to make setups in studio with more than one light look natural- I find the rim lights and all that give an unnatural pop... but that said, of course it's about how you dial it in, modify it, etc.
> 
> You can check my stuff out here.


Yeah man, that's why I went with the X100F. It's tiny, weighs next to nothing in comparison and you can use the viewfinder as you normally would on a rangefinder OR you can have the EVF pop up within that very same viewfinder so you get the best of both. I attempted the XT series first but couldn't stand only having the EVF. I also dig the external manual style controls on the X100F it's a fixed lens, but I don't really give a shit since I basically use the same lens all the time anyways.

I use Profoto. I found it to be way more rugged (very important for me as I work on location a lot) than Broncolor and the mounting system is dead simple, which is good for when I have assistants that I've never worked with before. Also exceptionally easy to rent in any major city, which is good because I hate travelling with gear. My full kit is probably somewhere in the $15k range and I still occasionally have to rent additional pieces, but I've yet to run into a situation where Profoto doesn't have some kind of a solution for me. It all depends on what you need, but there's no way in hell I'd drop that kinda cash on a single piece unless it's literally the only thing you use for every shoot for the next decade. 

As far as set ups and stuff, that's all down to personal taste or what the client is looking for. Given free reign I almost always start with available light and tweak from there as needed. I notice that most of the stuff that gets me hired is mixed source lighting. It's a skill in itself and something you need to work on constantly, but it's a good way to do the "natural but better" kinda thing. It's the King of Tone of photography, sometimes. My studio has great window light, but I don't always have that so it was crucial to learn other things. Also, most commercial jobs require a certain level of control and tweak-ability.

Rim lighting can give a crazy look, yes, but I wouldn't say it's always unnatural if you've got a handle on it. I had to shoot this chief of surgery in an OR and was very, very limited on what I could actually bring into the room. I improvised with 1 light and the actual lights they had in the room. I asked them to fire up everything as it normally would be, but kill the overheads. I really wanted the Dr. to pop, and how often do you get to play with these things, so I figured what the hell.









At the same time, you can be subtle with it just to give definition or separation as needed. The dog had kind of a matte finish to her fur that was bleeding into the bg too much. The images of Jim Balsillie and John Tory are using the sun as the kicker light, again to give some depth to the image and pull them out of the background, for lack of a better way to describe it.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

cancelled this because of the RONA thing


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

View attachment 324700


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Stepped into the garden today and happened on this spectacular dragonfly.
















Out with the dogs later in the forest spotted this odd plant which looks like eyeballs on stalks. Any budding (ahem) botanists in the audience?


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

polyslax said:


> Out with the dogs later in the forest spotted this odd plant which looks like eyeballs on stalks. Any budding (ahem) botanists in the audience?


*Actaea pachypoda*, (Dolls Eye) commonly known as white baneberry, is a Missouri native perennial that typically grows to 30” tall and is primarily cultivated in woodland and shade gardens for its attractive white berries and astilbe-like foliage.
Common Name: white baneberry
Sun: Part shade to full shade
Family: Ranunculaceae
Native Range: Eastern North America


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Guitar101 said:


> *Actaea pachypoda*, (Dolls Eye) commonly known as white baneberry, is a Missouri native perennial that typically grows to 30” tall and is primarily cultivated in woodland and shade gardens for its attractive white berries and astilbe-like foliage.
> Common Name: white baneberry
> Sun: Part shade to full shade
> Family: Ranunculaceae
> Native Range: Eastern North America


Hey thanks!

I'm assuming some sort of image search sleuthing was done here, or is this really your thing?


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Camera porn . My old Blad kit , my studio camera was a Sinar on a nine foot stand . I'm retired now , still have my old film cameras . Still have six Leicas and a lot of accessories . Three screwmount , three M series and a set of lenses for each system .


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

An early Nikon S2 , Canon rangefinder (features similar to a Leica 111C) , black Leica II , and a classic stereo camera


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

polyslax said:


> Hey thanks!
> 
> I'm assuming some sort of image search sleuthing was done here, or is this really your thing?


A little of both but this one was mostly searching. I posted a similar thread last summer that had leaves I hadn't seen the before and did eventually find out it was a White Mulberry and has many different shaped leaves on our small tree. I took this picture of the different leaves on the same tree.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Guitar101 said:


> A little of both but this one was mostly searching. I posted a similar thread last summer that had leaves I hadn't seen the before and did eventually find out it was a White Mulberry and has many different shaped leaves on our small tree. I took this picture of the different leaves on the same tree.
> 
> View attachment 326385


That's interesting. The connection is clear between some but others, not so much.

I was reading some more on the White Baneberry and was surprised to see how poisonous the plant, and especially the berries, are to humans... they have a sedative effect on human cardiac muscle tissue.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

polyslax said:


> Out with the dogs later in the forest spotted this odd plant which looks like eyeballs on stalks. Any budding (ahem) botanists in the audience?


Pretty sure that's a Doll Eyes plant. From what I remember, it's toxic to humans (and your dogs) so don't eat it


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

MetalTele79 said:


> Pretty sure that's a Doll Eyes plant. From what I remember, it's toxic to humans (and your dogs) so don't eat it


We had covered most of that above, but you've filled in an important piece of the puzzle, for me at least, and that's the part about it being poisonous to dogs, so thanks for that!


----------

